
Alex – A CLI tool I open-sourced - kaushik_
https://medium.com/@kaushik.varanasi1/alex-a-cli-tool-i-open-sourced-773610ebbcd1
======
kaushik_
Here is the direct link to library:
[https://github.com/kaushik94/Alex](https://github.com/kaushik94/Alex)

